# Great blade even on my little 10" Craftsman bandsaw



## joebob1611

Agree. I was contemplating purchasing a new bandsaw because I needed resaw capability and my old 14" Grizzly just wasn't doing the job. I figured I may as well give one of these a try before plunking down all that money and wow, what a difference! It cut through 6" cherry and walnut like butter. I was able to slice a piece less that 1mm off the slab. Pretty cool.


----------



## Gene01

Thank you for the review.


----------



## SPFM

I have one on my Rikon 10" and it's been well worth it. I've resawn cherry, birdseye maple, and like you, I've used it to cut small boxes into two pieces. I go slow and let the blade do its job without bogging the motor down.


----------



## Oldtool

I assume this is the Highland Woodworking blade you are discussing, and if so, I agree 100%. I just used my saw today with this blade and it went through some very hard air dried cherry like it was cheese. It's a great blade, and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## tvrgeek

I should try one before I buy an new saw, but not sure if the 72 is long enough ( 72 1/2 Delta 10 inch) Only so much adjustment. Only one way to know I guess.


----------



## jayseedub

Don't get this blade if you've just bought a new bandsaw.

It will ruin you for any other blade.

First, try a bunch of inferior, cheaper blades. Suffer a little. Curse. "Save" some money. Watch your wood smoke a smidge while you run it through a cheaper blade. PUSH. Wait. Take more time than you need to when you saw through anything thicker than 8/4. Enjoy drift and uneven cuts. Sand your finished product more because of the rough cuts.

Then buy a WoodSlicer. It will cost you more up-front-but it'll pay you back quickly. But you won't appreciate it like I did if it's your first bandsaw blade ever-and you should really LEARN to appreciate great things.


----------



## JohnCageBubblegum

It's nice! I have a Craftsman 12" bandsaw (Rikon-made) and after putting one of those on and tuning it up I was able to get consistent 1/64" veneer slices off a piece of wood, or resaw oak and maple easily.


----------

